# Best Fertilizer for Plants?



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I don't know of a name brand fertilizer that would substitute for our trace mix. But, when I ordered Microplex from GLA I got it in about 2 days, so why not just take the easy road and order the trace mix? (I'm a lot farther from GLA than you are, too.)


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

check out your local hydroponics store just read whats in it to make sure its what you need.


----------



## bradac56 (Feb 18, 2008)

Dry ferts all the way, no point in looking into gardening mixes that might have extra stuff you don't want in it.

For $20 you can get GLA's { Green Fertilizer Package } without shipping. Your not going to find a better deal than that.

- Brad


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

Gardening fertilizers tend to contain massive amounts of ammonia and are sold in N-P-K ratios that will throw a planted tanks' nutrient levels way out of whack (3:1:2 or 1:1:1). Your best option is to order dry aquarium ferts.


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

ferts are ferts as long as it has what your looking for, the ferts that u can get arent made specificly for aquarium use, there made so u can make your own specific ratio to better suit your need. all the ferts we use are made for gardening. but some ferts do contain unwanted things such as copper urea ext ext that we dont like to use due to our fauna an such.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

Hoppy said:


> I don't know of a name brand fertilizer that would substitute for our trace mix. But, when I ordered Microplex from GLA I got it in about 2 days, so why not just take the easy road and order the trace mix? (I'm a lot farther from GLA than you are, too.)


+1 to dry fertz and GLA.


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

+3 for GLA

Get the combo pack. It's worth it. Trust me/us!


----------

